# Men: Hairy Women



## Rayne (Apr 28, 2010)

I feel this thread is a little more important than the other one.

Because for some reason hair on women is usually seen as disgusting. It's not usually a preference thing like on men. 90% of guys straight up don't like it. 

And it kinda bugs me, because people don't seem to realise that women and men really don't look that different, so gradually over the years more and more things have been introduced to distinguish men from women, such as hair removal, make up, women only clothing etc.

And now it seems a lot of men only find this manufactured image of a women attractive and not an actual woman.

So guys, I'm curious, thoughts on body hair on women?

Sure, I prefer women with 'less' body hair, as in, not man level body hair. But a bit of arm/underarm hair doesn't really bother me. And I probably wouldn't mind leg hair if it weren't stubbly.


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

To tell you the truth, i really do not care. There is such a thing as too much hair, but that is mostly with really dark people. 
Women generally do not have much body hair and as far as i am concerned, don't need to shave at all. But most do it because it is a sign of femininity.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm not that bothered, really. It's a personal preference of hers whether she wishes to shave or not. As a female she is unlikely to have much body hair anyway.


----------



## PulpFictionFan (Jul 12, 2010)

Hairy women repulse me. Shave that off! When I'm thinking hairy people, I'm thinking guys so that's an instant fail. I want to be under the impression that I'm seeing a women not a fucking wookiee from Star Wars:

http://www.thatshideous.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/chewbacca.jpg


----------



## SaraBell (Jun 3, 2010)

<-------Is a hairy woman

However, my hair is blonde, so you wouldn't know it unless you were inspecting me lol. My legs can get pretty bad so I shave them every day/every other day. Everywhere else I have either a little more hair than average or just average amount. I've never had any guys grossed out by it at all so I guess that's a good thing.


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)

I guess I don't mind. I don't think I really have a choice, since I'm hairy, too. It'd be a double standard. I wouldn't say I find it attractive or anything, but it doesn't gross me out. I wouldn't mind a woman like sarabell, who has hair that isn't really noticeable. But those women who have like super dark, thick body hair you can see from a mile away, ahh I don't know about those ones, hehheh...


----------



## Azura Nova (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm not naturally hairier than most girls but sometimes I go a week or two without shaving my legs and someone (mostly other girls) always makes a comment -_- . I never really let it grow super long so I don't see the issue if I have a bit of hair, I mean you'd have to be pretty close and staring at my legs to see it. The only reason I shave in the winter is for gym classes XD. I'd shave a lot more if I wasn't single, shaved legs are just more smooth and soft.


----------



## Drea (Apr 13, 2010)

I've got pretty dark hair on my legs and arms. I keep my legs shaved in the summer when people are seeing them, but I never shave my arms. Why would anyone shave their arms? The girls in my class seem to think it's repulsive that i'm not a completely hairless mole-rat, however.


----------



## rebornintheglory (Mar 22, 2010)

This is my opinion:


----------



## cavarice (Jan 30, 2010)

I actually have a marginal preference for women to retain their hair, in line with a general theme of being attracted to "au naturel," though it's quite inconsequential to me. There are reasons that people shave that have nothing to do with cultural indoctrination; as guy I shave my face and other parts of myself simply because I find my own body hair to be uncomfortable and itchy.


----------



## Linden88 (Aug 5, 2010)

i'll like mine hairy down unda..anymore than than..its a DUDE ! 00


----------



## SaraBell (Jun 3, 2010)

cavarice said:


> I actually have a marginal preference for women to retain their hair, in line with a general theme of being attracted to "au naturel," though it's quite inconsequential to me. There are reasons that people shave that have nothing to do with cultural indoctrination; as guy I shave my face and other parts of myself simply because I find my own body hair to be uncomfortable and itchy.


Agreed: since I usually wear long pants nobody sees my hairy legs anyways, but I shave them mostly because I cannot stand the feel of pants or socks rubbing against the hair...same reason why I won't wear long sleeve shirts that are tight on the arms; uncomfortable.


----------



## OctoberSkye (Jun 3, 2010)

I shave my arms and everything below the waist. I started doing it around the age of 12 because of teasing, but now, I really like it best this way; it feels good. But yet, I'd still be offended if someone thought I was obligated to do it. I've known guys like that. :dry:


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Graice said:


> I feel this thread is a little more important than the other one.
> 
> Because for some reason hair on women is usually seen as disgusting. It's not usually a preference thing like on men. 90% of guys straight up don't like it.
> 
> ...


No way in hell. I can't even stand a woman with a full bush. They have to at least trim it very well. The only hair that I like to see on a woman is on her head. I'm not trying to date sasquatch here.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

NatetheGreat said:


> No way in hell. I can't even stand a woman with a full bush. They have to at least trim it very well. The only hair that I like to see on a woman is on her head. I'm not trying to date sasquatch here.


How do you even know until she's naked anyway? Surely you don't go up to women and ask them if they shave their body hair?


----------



## Inverse (Jun 3, 2010)

You know, I know a lot of guys in general have a preference for pubic hair on women, but I wonder how viewpoints have shifted for underarm hair on girls.

When I was younger the idea used to really bug me, but over the years it really stopped being such a big deal. When I was active military, I met quite a few girls who didn't really tend to it, yet still were very feminine. It just stopped being all that important really. 

I shave my own, just because of scent~ I prefer a more neutral tone, and it makes a _huge _difference. However I find myself pretty open to it on women, but that's probably just my willingness to enjoy something different every once in awhile. <3 Why hold ourselves to a single standard of beauty? I think it can be hot under certain contexts.

Then again I'm kind of a slut.


----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

Sometimes it's nice. i wouldn't really be bothered by it all, i'm not going to shave my legs so why should i insist upon it.i'm kinda turned on by"unkept" girls(messy hair, unshaved legs, not perfect teeth etc) cause it make me think they've gotten past society's expectations and are completely happy with their body.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> How do you even know until she's naked anyway? Surely you don't go up to women and ask them if they shave their body hair?


I would know we she got naked. I enjoy performing oral on girls too. When I am am going down, I wanna feel like I am eating out an angel, not Yogi Bear? Ya dig?



Inverse said:


> You know, I know a lot of guys in general have a preference for pubic hair on women, but I wonder how viewpoints have shifted for underarm hair on girls.
> 
> When I was younger the idea used to really bug me, but over the years it really stopped being such a big deal. When I was active military, I met quite a few girls who didn't really tend to it, yet still were very feminine. It just stopped being all that important really.
> 
> ...


No, go back to shaving.


----------



## SaraBell (Jun 3, 2010)

Inverse said:


> You know, I know a lot of guys in general have a preference for pubic hair on women, but I wonder how viewpoints have shifted for underarm hair on girls.
> 
> When I was younger the idea used to really bug me, but over the years it really stopped being such a big deal. When I was active military, I met quite a few girls who didn't really tend to it, yet still were very feminine. It just stopped being all that important really.
> 
> ...


This reminds me of when I was little; I saw a woman in our apartment pool who was super pretty but had major armpit hair and she borrowed my goggles...ever since then whenever I think of women with armpit hair, I think of sexy women :crazy: weird! lol


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

It's interesting how sterotypes have changed and mores have changed. I work in Geriatrics, and so many women tell me that they were not allowed to shave their legs and underarms because that is only what whores did. That was just one generation ago.


----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm Part Italian and have a lot of native american so yeah haha.

Not really "hairy" though My legs naturally only have hair below my knee,like I don't grow hair above my knee or on my knee at all.Sometimes I don't really feel like shaving my legs Most of the time I do though. My arm hair is really light and I don't have much of it so I never need to shave my arms.Armpit hair is a shave-must.

I hate pubic hair to me it just feels unclean and gross So I usually shave it all off but sometimes I get lazy and like the look of a landing strip hahha.


----------



## Schadenfreude (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't shave my legs. I don't have much hair there.


----------



## darlarosa (Jul 20, 2010)

Unfortunately I have a condition that makes me more hairy than your average woman. I shave so it is not noticeable. Most guys don't notice or for the sake of politness say nothing. It's a bit embarressing.:sad:


----------



## Chilln (Aug 19, 2009)

Hair on the head, transparent hair on the arms that I see here and there but barely notice, landing strip...... all good 

Anything more and I'd probably have to think about it a bit, depends on the girl really, if I liked her personality I doubt a little unexpected hair would freak me out or anything.
One thing I wonder about, since women shave their legs they lose a lot of potential body warmth from not having all that hair. Could be useful not shaving at all for them since women always seem to be cold....haha


----------



## energeticelephant (Apr 26, 2010)

While in China, I frequented the public baths (what? I like being naked around other naked people :crazy and I got to see a lot of female Chinese bodies. They don't shave their armpits or pubic area at all. When I went to the store to buy a razor (which are near impossible to find, by the way), the cashier looked at me like I was disgusting...because women just don't shave there! And they all have very dark hair.

So I just stopped caring as much over there. I still shaved my armpits (for smell reasons), but I stopped shaving my legs and pubes (though I still trim it). My arm and leg hair is inredibly light and people can't tell I don't shave (unless they are actually feeling up my legs). It's nice and soft, too. However, I think I'm gonna back to shaving my legs. I'm back in North America now, for one, and even though it's a lot of extra shower time, I wouldn't mind changing things up. I do actually love the feel of clean-shaven legs. :tongue:


----------



## Psilo (Apr 29, 2009)

Lol. You people care too much. It's just hair.

Shaving is a pain in the ass. It's for special occasions.


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

America is pretty uptight when it comes to body hair. Like 95% of the worlds women do not shave anywhere.


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

Shaving is for special occasions. I do shave my underarms though because I get too irritated with the 'prickly stage' to grow it back all the way out. My girlfriend shaves her legs but not her underarms. I don't really have a preference for women and body hair. I still struggle with thinking "shaved is feminine, unshaved is not" but I don't let myself use that type of thinking to dictate what I find attractive because it's stupid and I shouldn't let myself believe it just because it's what I've had unconsciously pounded into my thinking. The U.S. is far too uptight when it comes to body hair.


----------



## cappuccinocool (Aug 7, 2010)

There's no love like a hairy woman's love.


----------



## HappiLie (Jun 1, 2010)

Ya, I think it's just a cultural/personal decision, but I just personally feel cleaner being a clean slate except for mai head.
As in liek, full body shaved down to the smooth. I get stingy about my eyebrows too D: aha. I feel fresh when i'm smooth and step out of the shower 

As long as a girl is hygenic, I think it's just up to her  
The last guy I was "with" liked the no-hair. But I kno guys that prefer it with.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

darlarosa said:


> Unfortunately I have a condition that makes me more hairy than your average woman. I shave so it is not noticeable. Most guys don't notice or for the sake of politness say nothing. It's a bit embarressing.:sad:


Can't you just shave more frequently or a get waxed?


----------



## darlarosa (Jul 20, 2010)

NatetheGreat said:


> Can't you just shave more frequently or a get waxed?


I can't stand waxing my skin is too sensitive to it, and I shave very often but I have a lot of body and there are other reasons as well mostly that it takes a while. It's not like the hair is fraking obvious all the time because I shave enough...but it's hard to keep up sometimes. Medical conditions are not fun.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

darlarosa said:


> I can't stand waxing my skin is too sensitive to it, and I shave very often but I have a lot of body and there are other reasons as well mostly that it takes a while. It's not like the hair is fraking obvious all the time because I shave enough...but it's hard to keep up sometimes. Medical conditions are not fun.


So exactly how hairy are you? Also, you should try laser hair removal.


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

Ty for my new sig!


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

mrscientist said:


> Ty for my new sig!


OMG! I love it! It's genius!


----------



## quigglehope13 (Apr 15, 2010)

I think shaving(except armpits) is a waste and a pain to deal with except if it is for special occasions. I can not stand if I have a lot of armpit hair so I shave those often and I prefer guys who had less of it(It grosses me out on me and guys). but shaving anything else is a pain. My leg hair is to light to see except for direct light so they are a pain when the lighting is bad. and pubic hair I will tame it down sometimes when it gets annoying but other than that it just waste to much. Razors can be expensive and if you shave it all and all the time they dont last long. So I guess there are pesonal and economic reasons why I don't like shaving.


----------



## darlarosa (Jul 20, 2010)

oh jeez XD mrscientist...now this conversation is all I think about when I see your sig. >_>

and I do, which helps a lot, but never completely solves the problem. Only one place seems to stay stripped for long no matter what I use and thats- o_o umm so my point is....yeah Plus chemical hair removers are dangerous...

I'm not that bad I have a fair bit of hair on my legs and arms and then...some on my face which is where the laser hair comes in. Everywhere else has a bit more than normal but I keep it under control.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't mind a non-body hair woman. They look more natural and it leaves more to the imagination, which can make them even more exciting. Besides, totally barren is just boring and flat.


----------



## G0dzuki (Jun 1, 2010)

It really doesn't bother me. I used to be really attracted to it, the more hair the better. However I do like a clean shaven slippery good time here and there and I've started to become used to it. My girlfriend actually likes that I am full of hair which is a huge turn on.


----------



## GrannyWeatherwax (Jun 8, 2010)

The hair on my legs are very light and soft, so I usually don't shave them more than once a month or something, maybe a bit more often in the summertime.
My man prefer that I shave my underarms and bikini line, so I do.
I probably would if I was single too, at least on special occations. When I let my hair grow a bit, it feels uncomfortable.
Maybe it's because I'm used to being shaved, I don't know.
I don't like the idea of removing all the hair "down there" at all. It makes me look like a 12 year old girl (especially scince I'm not very curvy).
My man says he'd feel like a pedofile if I was totally shaved.
Besides, you have to shave it like every day unless you want stubble, and it irritates my skin.
Some hair only add to your curves; being all nude makes you look sort of "flat" for some reason, I think.

I don't understand when some of you say you "shave your arms". Do you mean underarms, or do you actually shave your _arms_?


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Yes, it is disgusting.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

darlarosa said:


> oh jeez XD mrscientist...now this conversation is all I think about when I see your sig. >_>
> 
> and I do, which helps a lot, but never completely solves the problem. Only one place seems to stay stripped for long no matter what I use and thats- o_o umm so my point is....yeah Plus chemical hair removers are dangerous...
> 
> I'm not that bad I have a fair bit of hair on my legs and arms and then...some on my face which is where the laser hair comes in. Everywhere else has a bit more than normal but I keep it under control.


Hmm....I wonder what that place is that is so hairy? It's a mystery? It's okay though, you still sound attractive. I'm sure that there is some solution to your problem. As long as you don't look like this, you are good........


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

mrscientist said:


> If someone posts a wookie picture or reference here i am gonna have to kill them for being so predictable. Unless i forget and post it a few posts after this one. Then nevermind.


Quoting the other hairy thread.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

You didn't say anything about sasquatch:


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

Damn loopholes...you thinking of becoming a lawyer?


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

mrscientist said:


> Damn loopholes...you thinking of becoming a lawyer?


They do call the ENTP, the lawyer type.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Finding loopholes is my hobby...
No, I don't really think I want to be a lawyer. My dad's a lawyer, and it's shit-loads of paperwork that he has to keep organized and filed away. I'd fail -_-


----------



## pmj85 (Jul 31, 2010)

My last girlfriend was Spanish and thus quite hairy.

I have to admit, I wasn't fond of the hair but it didn't put me off a great deal. Sadly it didn't end well, she was 11 years my senior and a psycho. 

Good times! 

So yeah, not a massive fan but hey - you're entitled to do what the hell you want with your body  it certainly wouldn't put me off. Not unless you had more underarm hair than me; that would be a bit much.


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

Well latin people are known for their intense emotions.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

pmj85 said:


> So yeah, not a massive fan but hey - you're entitled to do what the hell you want with your body  it certainly wouldn't put me off. Not unless you had more underarm hair than me; that would be a bit much.


So if a girl looks like sasquatch with shaved armpits, it's all good?


----------



## pmj85 (Jul 31, 2010)

Yeah, why not. I may just drop a few subtle hints about shaving. You know, leave razors around the house etc 




mrscientist said:


> Well latin people are known for their intense emotions.


Intense doesn't even come close! 10 months on, I'm still scared stiff of running in to this woman whilst I'm out. She's like a little ninja; I'm half expecting her to sneak up on me one day and kick me in the bollocks 

I live in constant fear O_O


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

If she looks like sasquatch(except for the armpits), you may have to leave a lawnmower in the bathroom. :happy:


----------



## pmj85 (Jul 31, 2010)

Genuine belly laugh - your post popped up just as I was about to leave the thread 

Aye, one of those sit on lawnmowers at that!


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Lara Croft said:


> Finding loopholes is my hobby...
> No, I don't really think I want to be a lawyer. My dad's a lawyer, and it's shit-loads of paperwork that he has to keep organized and filed away. I'd fail -_-


Wow, that tells me a lot about how you got your personality.



Lara Croft said:


> If she looks like sasquatch(except for the armpits), you may have to leave a lawnmower in the bathroom. :happy:


Wow, I think that poor girl's gonna kill herself before this thread is over.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

NatetheGreat said:


> Wow, that tells me a lot about how you got your personality.


What do you mean?



> Wow, I think that poor girl's gonna kill herself before this thread is over.


Wait, wha...? Was I being mean?


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Lara Croft said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> 
> Wait, wha...? Was I being mean?


Yes, and it tells me where you're argumentative nature comes from.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Actually, my dad isn't very argumentative...
He seems very laid-back, that's why I'd like to go see him in court. I couldn't really imagine it lol
He's an ISTJ, BTW. Our personalities are very different.

And I didn't know it was mean, sorry


----------



## Oleas (Jul 22, 2010)

Don't mind hairy women, not planning on being intimate with them. hehe


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

Lara Croft said:


> Actually, my dad isn't very argumentative...
> He seems very laid-back, that's why I'd like to go see him in court. I couldn't really imagine it lol
> He's an ISTJ, BTW. Our personalities are very different.
> 
> And I didn't know it was mean, sorry


You were not being mean. Nate, don't start things. Instigation is not a nice color on you.

I shave everything... my cookie, my arms, my pits, my legs, and my thighs. I even shave the tops of my toes and fingers. I'm Italian AND Puerto Rican. I may be a hot exotic mix but the hair is definitely a drawback. Its gross to touch and to see.


----------



## darlarosa (Jul 20, 2010)

Wookie I am not...................the gurgle hurts my throat.


----------



## Cobicobe (Jul 11, 2010)

G0dzuki said:


> It really doesn't bother me. I used to be really attracted to it, the more hair the better. However I do like a clean shaven slippery good time here and there and I've started to become used to it. My girlfriend actually likes that I am full of hair which is a huge turn on.



Mmm. Slippery good time


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

bionic said:


> You were not being mean. Nate, don't start things. Instigation is not a nice color on you.
> 
> I shave everything... my cookie, my arms, my pits, my legs, and my thighs. I even shave the tops of my toes and fingers. I'm Italian AND Puerto Rican. I may be a hot exotic mix but the hair is definitely a drawback. Its gross to touch and to see.


Me, an instigator...You got the wrong guy lady. I'm no instigator.


----------



## Hiki (Apr 17, 2010)

Let me say that most men are attracted to women with hair down there, and on the under arms. The smell areas because of the pheromones. The majority I've dated have liked my under arm hair and other places, stating they smell the same, but the leg hair on me, I hate it. I have to shave it. It's like getting a hair cut. 

I think when a guy only wants a woman with shaved pubes, it's showing that he's into the pre-pubescent appeal.


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

Meak said:


> Let me say that most men are attracted to women with hair down there, and on the under arms.


I never met someone who had inside info on an entire gender. How have you met most men?


----------



## Hiki (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh, lawl, an INTJ will always think hairy women are disgusting haha. Most NF types love it though. 
Also, to add to my above post: My under arm hair grows back fast, I don't know why. Perhaps my hormones or something. 
I have hair on my lower back but it's blond and little. Um, I shave the hair on my feet and toes Lol, I don't want to be a hobbit, mmk? Although it never grows that long. Alriiiight tmi ;D


----------



## OctoberSkye (Jun 3, 2010)

Meak said:


> I think when a guy only wants a woman with shaved pubes, it's showing that he's into the pre-pubescent appeal.


I would think that a man who preferred the kitty shaved would be because he thought it felt/smelled/looked better, same as me. I have big boobs and wide hips, completely bare down there and couldn't look like a prepubescent girl if I tried. I think it is hugely unfair to say that about men with that preference.


----------



## Hiki (Apr 17, 2010)

OctoberSkye said:


> I would think that a man who preferred the kitty shaved would be because he thought it felt/smelled/looked better, same as me. I have big boobs and wide hips, completely bare down there and couldn't look like a prepubescent girl if I tried. I think it is hugely unfair to say that about men with that preference.


Puerto rican girls have wide hips as well as even american girls and they're still bare down there. I'm saying that Prepubescent isn't marked by the body frame, but by having no hair at all there.


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

OctoberSkye said:


> I have big boobs and wide hips, completely bare down there and couldn't look like a prepubescent girl if I tried.


So basically your conversations start something like this:
Hi. I have big boobs and would like a bagel please. 
Or: Hi. I may have big boobs but i would like to order a pizza please.
Subtle and to the point, i like that.


----------



## OctoberSkye (Jun 3, 2010)

Meak said:


> I'm saying that Prepubescent isn't marked by the body frame, but by having no hair at all there.


So is having a childlike voice, but I have one of those as well.

I'm simply saying that men who are attracted to prepubescent girls aren't going to be satisfied by a woman no matter how she's shaved.


----------



## sofort99 (Mar 27, 2010)

Rayne said:


> women and men really don't look that different


Are you sure you are looking at _women_?

I mean...a fashion model built like a 9 year old boy with fake boobs stuck on, and a highschool emo boy in girl pants... yeah. I can see how there could be some confusion. But I don't know very many grown men attracted to either one of them.

Hard and angular, or soft and round. I reject the original premise. They are a lot different, thank God.


----------



## Hiki (Apr 17, 2010)

OctoberSkye said:


> So is having a childlike voice, but I have one of those as well.
> 
> I'm simply saying that men who are attracted to prepubescent girls aren't going to be satisfied by a woman no matter how she's shaved.


You're not getting it. Scientifically, a prepubescent girl is one who doesn't have hair on her private area or under arms yet, but mainly private area. She can have leg hair though.


----------



## OctoberSkye (Jun 3, 2010)

Meak said:


> You're not getting it. Scientifically, a prepubescent girl is one who doesn't have hair on her private area or under arms yet, but mainly private area. She can have leg hair though.


Yes, I know that. But, mathematically, a 20,30,40,50 year old is a woman, no matter how much hair she does or doesn't have. And a man interested in girls isn't going to be interested in a woman, no matter how much hair she does or doesn't have.

Anyway, I think we're talking in circles. I didn't want to call you out specifically, but it's a view I've heard expressed many times by females and I just don't follow.


----------



## sofort99 (Mar 27, 2010)

OctoberSkye said:


> I have big boobs and wide hips, completely bare down there and couldn't look like a prepubescent girl if I tried.


Just so you know...


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

sofort99 said:


> Just so you know...


How about we grow up and stop acting like a child?


----------



## sofort99 (Mar 27, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> How about we grow up and stop acting like a child?


Sorry. Didn't realize humor between people that understand each other was off limits here.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

sofort99 said:


> Sorry. Didn't realize humor between people that understand each other was off limits here.


It isn't, but isn't it a little insulting to yourself, posting stupid pictures that make you look like a sex crazed teenager?


----------



## sofort99 (Mar 27, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> It isn't, but isn't it a little insulting to yourself, posting stupid pictures that make you look like a sex crazed teenager?


I'm going to quit posting. What more do you want?


----------



## Hiki (Apr 17, 2010)

Yeah, man. This isn't 4chan.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

sofort99 said:


> I'm going to quit posting. What more do you want?


I don't think you need to quit posting, just don't post silly offtopic pictures, that's all.


----------



## Skum (Jun 27, 2010)

sofort99 said:


> Just so you know...


I found this hilarious, myself.
Has anyone seen this or last month's Cosmo? The cover said something along the lines of "Guess what sexy style is back- down there." Maybe au natural is making a comeback? Either way, ridiculous how much power porn has to set these trends. 
Anyway, shaving is a pain in the ass and either way a man should appreciate the amount of work that takes to maintain.


----------



## Hiki (Apr 17, 2010)

If I'm going to shave myself, the guy should shave as well so it's mutual in the relationship.


----------



## geGamedev (Nov 26, 2009)

As long as it isn't thick and dark, I don't mind too much. Sure I *prefer* shaved but it's her body, not mine. Who am I to say what she should do with it? Arm pit hair is a little different, but then I don't care to see guys with carpets growing under their arms either...


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

As a woman that likes women I'll say this:

- Shave your damn privates.

Other than that, I couldn't care less unless she's covered by hair in a gorilla fashion.


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

I've my limits, but those are far away from what society's standards seem to be.

As far as private areas go, I wouldn't even dare to tell anyone to actually shave down there unless it was out of choice, for the same reason I wouldn't either. Keep it trimmed and the world shall keep on spinning. Shaving wet is like drying yourself with sandpaper, certainly nothing I'd ever encourage. :mellow:

I agree with a former sentiment made however, completely silky smooth slippery area, dependent on the girl / women would remind me of that random 5 year old. I want a women, else I'd be out there luring kids into my candy van.

Still, the subject probably has as many different opinions as there is people.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't find most hair that disgusting. In fact, I'd prefer pubic hair, because it makes her appear more natural and with more mature mulibreity and not as a little girl with tits.


----------



## Hardstyler (Sep 4, 2010)

shaved pl0x thxz


----------



## Obsidean (Mar 24, 2010)

I actually think that a tan woman with a bit of leg hair is super sexy


----------



## explorer197020 (Nov 9, 2010)

SaraBell said:


> This reminds me of when I was little; I saw a woman in our apartment pool who was super pretty but had major armpit hair and she borrowed my goggles...ever since then whenever I think of women with armpit hair, I think of sexy women :crazy: weird! lol


I agree. Sort of a european sophisticated thing...


----------



## explorer197020 (Nov 9, 2010)

cappuccinocool said:


> There's no love like a hairy woman's love.


Agreed! Feel exactly the same way.


----------



## explorer197020 (Nov 9, 2010)

Obsidean said:


> I actually think that a tan woman with a bit of leg hair is super sexy[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I agree. Not a super dark tan, hair almost looks bleached....


----------

